# sunroof



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

My friend has a 98 240sx se....His sunroof no longer closes or tilts. He's able able to open it, but has to close it by hand. Any suggestions? TIA


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

*sunroof woes*

The sunroof cables are broken. They are cheaply attached (crimped) to the linkages on both sides. You will need to purchase new assy's. called "link and wire assemblies" both right and left sides. $110 each. Make sure you keep the little white nylon sliders from your old links. They don't come with the new units. Also, while you're there, replace the drainguides (they seem to break first) @$15. If you take the sunroof out, you'll be able to figure out how to get it together. Make sure that you "initialize" the motor when you reinstall it. This sounds expensive, but a sunroof rebuild kit is $800 from the dealer, and most are afraid to touch it because it's such a pain to replace. When I bought my car, the sunroof was in the trunk, and all of the hardware was on the floorboard. I knocked 500 bucks off the price for an inop sunroof. Got the parts from a dealer and fixed it myself for half of that. It's easier than you'll hear, my 2 year old brother and I figured it out in 2 hours.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: sunroof woes*



radarproof said:


> *The sunroof cables are broken. They are cheaply attached (crimped) to the linkages on both sides. You will need to purchase new assy's. called "link and wire assemblies" both right and left sides. $110 each. Make sure you keep the little white nylon sliders from your old links. They don't come with the new units. Also, while you're there, replace the drainguides (they seem to break first) @$15. If you take the sunroof out, you'll be able to figure out how to get it together. Make sure that you "initialize" the motor when you reinstall it. This sounds expensive, but a sunroof rebuild kit is $800 from the dealer, and most are afraid to touch it because it's such a pain to replace. When I bought my car, the sunroof was in the trunk, and all of the hardware was on the floorboard. I knocked 500 bucks off the price for an inop sunroof. Got the parts from a dealer and fixed it myself for half of that. It's easier than you'll hear, my 2 year old brother and I figured it out in 2 hours. *


Great info radarproof! We took the sunroof out and it turns out you are right, the cables are broken. We're just waiting for parts now. Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

You might have to wait a bit on those link and wire assemblies. It took @ 2 weeks to get mine. I learned a bunch of tricks to getting it together right. (I got one assembly a week late, so I had to put it all back together with a broken piece and still drive it.) Did you get the same headshaking from the Nissan dealer that I did? They told me that it couldn't be fixed by anyone but a pro. It's actually very easy -even without a shop manual.


----------

